# Colorado SQ competition



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

I am trying to get a feel for who would be interested in competing in Colorado next year. And this is open to everyone. You don't have to have the best car in the world, just the desire to come out and have fun. We are looking at trying to have some shows early next year in Colorado Springs or Denver. If you are interested reply with when a good time would be. I don't want to speak for the rest of the crew but if you want to come from out of state and need a place to crash I am sure we can find a place.


----------



## Dalius (Aug 22, 2006)

That sounds awesome. Both me and my other friend would be interested. I don't any specific date, but sometime in spring or summer would be just fine.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

That is awesome! I won't have a car while I am in the US but I would love to watch.. err.. I mean listen to the cars haha


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

late summer and im definitely in!!!


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

You know Robyn and I will be there...


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

deleted


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

you working with dave, naaman, to get a usaci competition here?


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

We are working on either USACi and/or MECA.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

either one would be great but ill put in my vote for USACi. Hey naaman, did you notice that as soon as you started this thread, a bunch others started about meet and greets. lol. way to get the ball rolling!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

+1


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

deleted


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Lets try to keep this on track about future events and meets in Colorado. We promise we will have Bob locked up somewhere when they do down.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

I'd be in for it.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Another one in. Awesome. Keep em coming.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

is there normally an entry fee for competitions? Im assuming so. how much?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

somebody?


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah. $20-$30 ish.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

depends on the class you are in and atleast with usaci they have had in past years, an inflated rate $ for competors that intend to move on toward a nationals event... last comp USACI held in the springs (June 04 I believe) I was in the 301-600 novice and it was $36-$40 I believe, but James with the utopia 3-ways in the mustang paid $100+ for pro-class...


----------



## K24JRSCEP3 (Apr 19, 2007)

DO EEET!!! I'm tired of traveling to SQ events. Sorry for digging up an old thread.


----------



## dlechner (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't apologize. This is a great thread to keep going.

The entry fees shouldn't be more than $20-30.


----------

